# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور علوم انسانی نظام جدید

## Paridokhtam

سلام . دوستان من بعد از ده سال میخام کنکور بدم . دیروز منابع نظام جدید بدستم رسید و یه ورقی زدم به نظر من نظام جدید کم حجم تر هست خصوصا تو دروس تاریخ ادبیات که برای نظام جدید تبدیل شده به علوم و فنون . منطق انگار خیلی تغییری نکرده . عربی به نظر میرسه راحت تر شده .این تاپیک رو زدم صرفا به این خاطر که بگم اگه مثل من کسی هست و واقعا بعد از مدت ها میخاد شروع کنه بهتر نظام جدید بخونه . من منابع نظام جدید رو هم داشتم و یه چیزایی یادم بود و اجمالی نگاه کردم به نظرم واقعا راحت تر و کم حجم تر بود . درس تاریخ هم انگار خیلی راحت تر بود .و حسن دیگه اش هم این بود مطالب خیلی رنگی رنگی شده بود و خیلی مرتب تر شده بود مطالب . به نظر من کسی که صفر هست بهتر نظام جدید بخونه اما کسی که خوندهدو نتیجه دلخواه نگرفته نظام قدیم  بمونه .اگه دوستان نظری دارن بگین لطفا ؟

----------


## Churchill

سر جمع چقدر شد کتاب هات و از کجا گرفتی و چه کتاب هایی گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Churchill

برادر هستی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

